# Sugar-free healthy cake / Alternative ingredient?



## Korin_Mari (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of a sugar free healthy cake recipe? 

It's my mother's birthday tomorrow, and she was told by the doctor that she needs to calm down, stop eating sweets and be healthier. For once she's actually listening to the doctor, so I would like to support her on her road to good health. 

I put in an appointment for a 2 hour massage, but you know... It's not a birthday without cake. 

She's not diabetic or anything, but it would be nice if I could find some non-aspartame alternative with maybe whole wheat flour. 

I was planning to bake her a peach cake with brown sugar cream cheese frosting. I just don't know if I can just replace ingredients like that with any recipe. I would normally try to be fearless when cooking, but I've learned that baking is a science to some degree.

Any ideas or experiences?


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.americandiabetes.com/liv...substitutes-10-healthier-alternatives-refined

i am not an exerienced baker but i do not think brown sugar icing would be the same with out the brown sugar. as far as sweeteners the above list should help whole wheat flour will not give the same result in a cake [?] my advice would be make the cake according to the recipe it is her birthday and special occasion. then help her with her daily habits.. agave syrup and such things.. it is the everyday life style that does the damage rather than the special treats. AND .. wish her a happy birthday 
lcb


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 6, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> http://www.americandiabetes.com/liv...substitutes-10-healthier-alternatives-refined
> 
> i am not an exerienced baker but i do not think brown sugar icing would be the same with out the brown sugar. as far as sweeteners the above list should help whole wheat flour will not give the same result in a cake [?] my advice would be make the cake according to the recipe it is her birthday and special occasion. then help her with her daily habits.. agave syrup and such things.. it is the everyday life style that does the damage rather than the special treats. AND .. wish her a happy birthday
> lcb



Thanks for the advice and the link. I'll try it out. Yea, I'm thinking maybe I'll just bake the cake too. 

Yea LOL the brown sugar frosting would not be the same, but thats just idea i had before i knew what her doctor said.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 6, 2012)

a nice fruit tart > no icing! perhaps strawberry shortcake ? blueberry cobler? all i think would be healthier alternatives and you can still put some candles in them :biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 7, 2012)

Calm down on sweets doesn't mean no sugar. While I admire your thoughtfulness it sounds like moderation of diet is all that was necessary. A piece of cake on her birthday I am quite sure is fine with the doctor. Hope she has a nice birthday.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 7, 2012)

Mari-chan,

This is a link to some recipes that use agave nectar instead of sugar:

http://www.yummly.com/recipes/agave-nectar-cake

Wish your Mom happy birthday for me.

Dave


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 7, 2012)

You could use Stevia also, it's a real good sweetener.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of the recommendations everyone!  

I ended up taking her to the Grand Central Oyster Bar and making her a fruit tart with tons of fruits.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 9, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Mari-chan,
> 
> This is a link to some recipes that use agave nectar instead of sugar:
> 
> ...




Oh these are awesome! Thanks so much. I've never tried using agave nectar but I'll give it a try. Her birthday passed without a real cake (I made a tart instead), but I'll have enough reasons to stay away from sugar and try alternatives. 

Will do!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 9, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> You could use Stevia also, it's a real good sweetener.



Is Stevia like Splenda?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 9, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> a nice fruit tart > no icing! perhaps strawberry shortcake ? blueberry cobler? all i think would be healthier alternatives and you can still put some candles in them :biggrin:



I took your advice and made a nice fruit tart with tons and tons of berries, little bit of custard, and whole wheat tart shell. LOL Thanks!!


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 9, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> Is Stevia like Splenda?



Nope. Stevia is a natural sweetener about well, a shitload of times sweeter than sugar with no/almost no calories.
See: Stevia rebaudiana


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 9, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Nope. Stevia is a natural sweetener about well, a shitload of times sweeter than sugar with no/almost no calories.
> See: Stevia rebaudiana



Agree, try it in ice tea or something similar. Sparingly to get a feel for it.
Sounds like she had a nice birthday:biggrin:


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 9, 2012)

well done .. i hope it was a happy birthday and given the heat this weekend a chilled berry tart sounds great.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 10, 2012)

what? Cake healthy? 

I dont understand

But Im thinking now, you could bake sponge cake without sugar, eventually just with touch honey or sweetener. When ready slice it in few thin slices. 
Make a marinade of lime/lemon juice and for example pressed orange, with alcohol or not, your choice, and, using brush, soak the first, bottom slice. 
Spread sliced fresh berries over to form a layer, then brush over some melted gelatine water.
Next layer and next layer and so on. 

The sides are tricky but just whip some low fat cream cheese, for example philadelphia, with some creme fraiche. Pipe it over sides or spread it with something flat.

Toast Coconut shavings/flakes and throw and the cheese.


----------

